# Any tax requirements for a US company to pay a non-US company for services?



## Tiwaz (11 mo ago)

If a US company contracts with a company outside the US for services (such as customer service etc.), the US company does not need to withhold any money if I understand things correctly. If a US company wants to pay an individual outside the United States, then the US company would retain 30%. 

Is my understanding correct?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to take a look at the IRS information on payments to foreign persons: https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-utl/reporting_and_withholding_on_payments_to_foreign.pdf


----------

